

Is Google Talk a LinkedIn killer? - tarr11
http://douglastarr.com/is-google-talk-a-linkedin-killer

======
jtoeman
interesting point, but the mass of businesspeople are using linkedin, not
google+. the quality of my network on LI is radically better than G+, for
example, which pretty much keeps it mostly out of my life...

~~~
tarr11
I was talking more about Google Talk as opposed to Google+.

Many of your business connections are on your Google Talk contacts list (since
you've emailed them).

